# A New Piano Composition



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm a fourteen year old composer and violinist from Colorado. I write a lot for violin and piano, mostly in the style of contemporary and romantic music. This is a piece for solo piano that I did a few days ago. It's slightly neo-romantic styled with alot of contemporary influences.

Please give me feedback, comments and criticism. Thanks!






Also, I'll have some more compositions to post.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi TRendfrey,

You are fourteen? Well done!

You seem to have a handle on harmony, melody & form. If the piece is lacking at all, it is (IMO) in the rigid division of the parts. Let me explain:

When I listen, the harmony is almost wholly supplied by the lower part. I hear the melody above, I hear the notes below harmonising but there is little cohesion between the two. The lower part is merely an accompaniment, there is little interplay (through rhythm or motions), so the parts sound distinct. Granted, I am a counterpoint junkie LOL, but the lower part is a little uninteresting for this reason.

Maybe I am talking prematurely (having not heard your other tunes), but I think you would benefit greatly if you read a book on counterpoint and voice leading. With practice, you will be able to implement your ideas more elegantly. The ideas are there, they just need some polishing. 

Keep working on your composition,


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, Its great. I thought the Fantasia would be with Chopin style. Shame! But its great, keep up the great job. The Harmony of the left hand seems promising and in the right hand could need more work.


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a new one:






There's more on the way. Should I make a complete devoted thread to my works?


----------

